# Venice LA with Mike Ellis



## Stock (Jun 9, 2008)

Here are some pictures and video from our trip out of Venice with Mike Ellis on the custom freeman 33 relentless.  This is from one day of fishing.  Our overnighter got canceled and although the video/pics may not look rough (like they always don't) I can assure you it was.  He knew we were on the tuna quest and worked his tail off to put us on fish.  It was the best trip any of us have been on to date and we look forward to many more with him in the future.  

We caught fish on poppers, butterfly jigs, and herring with 3 or 4 of the YFT going over 100lbs, as many blackfin tuna as you could handle, mauhi on poppers, and a cobia that wondered up to the wrong boat at the wrong time... 

It was awesome with big YFT getting airborn hitting baits. 


The videos have been butchered for the censor and some of them just were not worth trying to edit... maybe i will put some tunes to them and get them out here...


After making bait it was time to break the tuna curse.  This man is hardcore!!!  

http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd87/christockton/?action=view&current=muteholmes.flv



Anyone want to throw a popper?  

http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd87/christockton/?action=view&current=veniceLAjune08141.flv



Here is my big fish for the trip.  After a fight like that the only thing i could think to do is give the old number one...   This girl had some heart and it took about 55minutes and a couple of miles to get it in.  

http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd87/christockton/?action=view&current=veniceLAjune08137.flv


Hope you enjoy the pictures


----------



## JoeyWommack (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome!  Gotta love the blood shots!


----------



## Trizey (Jun 10, 2008)

BA trip dude!  Enjoyed those videos and looks like there was a nice chop out there!


----------



## ProudPappa (Jun 10, 2008)

Great pictures, looks like a lot of fun! I have a question, what are the bean bags for that I see in the front of your boat?


----------



## Stock (Jun 10, 2008)

Its a hardcore fishing boat so it doesnt have any seating other then the lean post at the center console.  The bean bags are for tossing on the floor in the back of the boat for the ride out and back.  Once you get to the fishing grounds you get them out of the way and have nothing but open boat to fish.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 10, 2008)

I have seen reports from Mike on the Florida Sportsman Forum...he is top of the line for sure and will work 110% from what I have seen.

That is an awesome trip.


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Jun 11, 2008)

Great shots!!!!!


----------



## Timberdawg (Jun 25, 2008)

I am trying to plan a tuna trip. How much was the fuel cost for your trip?


----------



## Stock (Jun 26, 2008)

*trip video and information*

If you are interested in info PM your e-mail address and i will hook you up with all you need to know... that goes for anyone interested.  Alot of people have asked questions about the trip but if you are really serious just send me your e-mail and i will get you all the details.

Mike hooked us up with a room down there that had a pool table, foosball table, 50inch HD, poker table, full kitchen, 2 baths/showers and slept 6.  It was nasty to say the least... All that was lacking were the ladies but that is a tall order down in venice  

total fuel cost is a tuff one... we ran a few days with mike and towed our own boat so our total cost wasnt exactly pocket change... if you want to go out to the floaters with gas prices today i would say 500 would safely cover it.



*also i made a video for him based on some of the footage i got... check it out.*

make sure you click the "*watch in high quality" *link below where it shows the number of views.  the still pics are in 1080p

And TURN UP THE VOLUME. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA7KzriDvr0


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 27, 2008)

great catch man. Cool videos too!!! How much did those tuna weigh?


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 29, 2008)

Timberdawg said:


> I am trying to plan a tuna trip. How much was the fuel cost for your trip?



I just got back from six days of deckhanding for  Mike. The tuna were a little slow, but we caught at least two everyday. Biggest was 140, average about 65-70. Also got wahoo, dolphin , jumped off two blues, and crushed the red and mango snapper. The days we tuna fished, we used between 150-165 gallons @ $4.65 a gallon.


----------

